# Six pack abs & Swag



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

*September 2010 - march 2011:* lost 25 pounds, went from chubby guy to somehow normal guy wearing baggy clothes because of previous wehgt
*March 2011 - july 2011: *Boxing, didn't go as often to fitness, no weight loss.
*September 2011 - Januari 2012: *Lost more than 10 pounds in the last 3-4 months. My upper abs are slightly showing in the light.

I was always considered the chubby guy, but no more! I'm gonna work hard towards six pack abs and walk shirtless in the city in this year's summer!

I work out 3 times a week, 45 minutes of lifting weights and 45 minutes of jogging/running. I'm also on a diet of 2100 calories a day, high in protein, semi-high in carbs and low in fat.

I get confident through achievements and hope that six pack abs will give me more confidence!


----------



## sapientiamagna (Jul 17, 2011)

You'll probably have more success if you switch around the carbs and fat.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

sapientiamagna said:


> You'll probably have more success if you switch around the carbs and fat.


I need carbs to fuel my muscles though. And too much fat is never good.

I know that low carb diets are great, but it will have a boomerang affect on me, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## sapientiamagna (Jul 17, 2011)

Define Me said:


> I need carbs to fuel my muscles though. And too much fat is never good.
> 
> I know that low carb diets are great, but it will have a boomerang affect on me, I'm pretty sure.


The human body runs better on animal fats than it does on carbs. Humans are predators, and aren't very good at processing vegetation, especially grains.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

goodluck im doing the same


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

sapientiamagna said:


> The human body runs better on animal fats than it does on carbs. Humans are predators, and aren't very good at processing vegetation, especially grains.


Oh, didn't know that.



Brad5 said:


> goodluck im doing the same


Good luck to you as well!


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Try more protein and less carbs, for your muscles.


----------



## sapientiamagna (Jul 17, 2011)

Define Me said:


> Oh, didn't know that.


If you're interested in health from an evolutionary perspective, check out marksdailyapple.com. The information he provides has been very beneficial to me and most people I know.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

anthrotex said:


> Try more protein and less carbs, for your muscles.


^^



sapientiamagna said:


> If you're interested in health from an evolutionary perspective, check out marksdailyapple.com. The information he provides has been very beneficial to me and most people I know.


^^


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

This story kind of motivated me again:

Click


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

how do u do this, teach me


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> how do u do this, teach me


Sure thing,

Send me a pm with your weight, height and your fitness goal. I'll help you.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

A piece of advice; this will sound tedious but I'd set a deffinite number of reps and time yourself running.. Stick to it religiously, so with a change of mood, illness or whatever else you're not tempted to cut short. It worked for me and I was a maniac, in the gym every day for years though I've cut down to 3 times a week recently. I diddn't cut down because I felt like it but because I had other things that required my attention just as religiously... Don't kill yourself and don't go crazy with weights because it's boring!

I wish your abdominal muscles all the merit they deserve.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Define Me said:


> I need carbs to fuel my muscles though. And too much fat is never good.
> 
> I know that low carb diets are great, but it will have a boomerang affect on me, I'm pretty sure.


No he's right. Fat gets such a bad reputation... idk why, other than it being 9 calories per gram. When you're shopping and you see all these labels saying "reduced fat!", most people obviously think this is good so they buy it. Really though it is mostly the HEALTHY fats they are cutting out!

Only time you really *need* carbs is before and after you work out (and you can have a decent amount).


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

fredbloggs02 said:


> A piece of advice; this will sound tedious but I'd set a deffinite number of reps and time yourself running.. Stick to it religiously, so with a change of mood, illness or whatever else you're not tempted to cut short. It worked for me and I was a maniac, in the gym every day for years though I've cut down to 3 times a week recently. I diddn't cut down because I felt like it but because I had other things that required my attention just as religiously... Don't kill yourself and don't go crazy with weights because it's boring!
> 
> I wish your abdominal muscles all the merit they deserve.


Thx! Lifting weights does help though.



UniCorNFluX said:


> If you're interested in health from an evolutionary perspective, check out marksdailyapple.com. The information he provides has been very beneficial to me and most people I know.


Okay....?



The Professor said:


> No he's right. Fat gets such a bad reputation... idk why, other than it being 9 calories per gram. When you're shopping and you see all these labels saying "reduced fat!", most people obviously think this is good so they buy it. Really though it is mostly the HEALTHY fats they are cutting out!
> 
> Only time you really *need* carbs is before and after you work out (and you can have a decent amount).


I'm eating healthy fats though, Olive oil and such.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good for you


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Lisa said:


> Good for you


Thx!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Teach me man by the way I have no idea what to do in the gym .. 19 years old male 198 lbs 6ft


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

we need more of ur wisdom

I downloaded that Insanity workout dvd, u think it will work?


----------



## KTMWill (Jan 13, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> we need more of ur wisdom
> 
> I downloaded that Insanity workout dvd, u think it will work?


I want to try that as well.

I have more of the opposite problem, Im 5 10 130 pounds. Im skinny but Im stronger than most people my weight. I dont have weights, so I do pull ups and push ups until I cant anymore. Usually can do around 20 per set of either. Going to buy a weight vest soon for more weight to make it harder.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I workout 4 times a week now, or at least try to do so.

My waist seems better now and my upper abs show when I look carefully. I don't know my waist size or my weight atm, but I'll check at the end of this week.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah i wan't to workout more and see some improvements. Whats a good body building diet in terms of meals? And recommendations?


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Uhm, eating on your daily requirements to maintain your weight will result in no fat loss, but also no fat gain or whatever. Eating under that will result in fat loss, and above that in fat gain.

Basically you need to calculate your daily needs (google bmr and activity factor) and then base your meals on that. You can virtually lose weight without ever stepping on a treadmill.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Define Me said:


> *September 2010 - march 2011:* lost 25 pounds, went from chubby guy to somehow normal guy wearing baggy clothes because of previous wehgt
> *March 2011 - july 2011: *Boxing, didn't go as often to fitness, no weight loss.
> *September 2011 - Januari 2012: *Lost more than 10 pounds in the last 3-4 months. My upper abs are slightly showing in the light.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt worry to much about the 6 pack abs for confidence. i mean go after them, but you dont want to be that dude lifting up his shirt every 10 sec having his abs start and maintain conversations.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

but thundering round of applause for dedication to changing your self. CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP !!! alot of people will only talk about that stuff on here but never take the 2nd step into action.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> but thundering round of applause for dedication to changing your self. CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP !!! alot of people will only talk about that stuff on here but never take the 2nd step into action.


Thx!

I'm absolutely not gonna be that dude with taking shirt up all the time. My body will change, but not my personality. Well, not in a cocky way at least.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

sapientiamagna said:


> The human body runs better on animal fats than it does on carbs. Humans are predators, and aren't very good at processing vegetation, especially grains.


Actually we are omnivores. Meat isn't the main source of food in our diet.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Op I dude salute your accomplishments. I myself have lost 50 in the last 2 years on and off. I have 65 more to go. At least its a downward trend. You are an inspiration to me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

tjames said:


> Op I dude salute your accomplishments. I myself have lost 50 in the last 2 years on and off. I have 65 more to go. At least its a downward trend. You are an inspiration to me. Keep up the good work.


As long as you try, it's all worth it! 

Had 2 cheatdays this week, ate a lot of junk/unhealthy, now back to my proper diet. It's pretty hard though, what with having to decline certain drinks, especially when you're in front of a friend.


----------

